
DNS-over-HTTPS causes more problems than it solves, experts say - searchableguy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/dns-over-https-causes-more-problems-than-it-solves-experts-say/
======
LinuxBender
I repeatedly brought up all of these points here on HN when DoH was being
developed. I suggested the developers of DoH reconsider the implementation and
provide mechanisms for companies to manage this rather than bolting things on
after the fact, which Mozilla have done. People only think about web browsers,
but the internet is much more than that. API libraries must be considered,
among many other ways that DNS is used inside a company between servers
talking to servers, clients to servers, corporate VPN's, internal DNS names
that may in some cases overlap with external and so many other cases. I still
consider this to be a race for CDN's to centralize the monitoring of user
behavior in the name of faux privacy. Like so many things, this was a good
idea implemented poorly, in my humble opinion. The internet is not just Alice
sitting at home browsing Youtube. Today, more than ever, people are having to
work from home and DNS needs to work in a reliable and predictable manor.

------
Shorel
DoH also prevents my hosts file to be used, with Firefox on Ubuntu 20.04.

Without DoH, Firefox filters ad-networks and other content I don't want to
see, so I have learned to never use DoH unless I want to see all the ads
again.

